# MTV's "2017 Resolutions for White Guys" Fiasco



## Marauder06 (Dec 20, 2016)

MTV:  "We'll create a funny and witty movie that racially disparages white people!  It'll be great!"
Decent people everywhere:  ":-/:wall:"

All The Reasons Trump Won, Explained In MTV's "2017 Resolutions for White Guys"




> The latest example is MTV News’ “2017 Resolutions for White Guys.”  Well, I’m always in the mood for some good resolutions, and I’m a white guy, and I like MTV.  I knew it would be political, but I thought I might learn something.
> 
> Wrong.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 21, 2016)

After watching that, all I have to say is fuck MTV. 

It's like the seventh level of stupid continues to inflict millions and shows itself, more and more each day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm brown and I'm offended.


----------



## Etype (Dec 22, 2016)

What does 'woke' mean?

Eta-
Nevermind, I looked it up. I'm dumber now.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 22, 2016)

Who even watches Mtv? Fucking cunts. 

Signed, a proud white conservative.....


----------



## compforce (Dec 22, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> MTV:  "We'll create a funny and witty movie that racially disparages white people!  It'll be great!"
> Decent people everywhere:  ":-/:wall:"
> 
> All The Reasons Trump Won, Explained In MTV's "2017 Resolutions for White Guys"



I tried to read the article, but Havok is now so ad heavy that my dual i7 processor is not enough to keep the page from freezing.


----------



## DasBoot (Dec 22, 2016)

MTV is still a thing? 

"hey 1998 called and they want their basic cable back"


----------



## Muppet (Dec 22, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> MTV is still a thing?
> 
> "hey 1998 called and they want their basic cable back"



1998, I was back at Bragg from a 6 month Saudi run, dropped into the Division clinic for a cool down period. Division medics have to pull clinic time for sick call education and treatment procedures, considered a good gig after busting their asses. Anyway, morning sick call, T.V.'s would be on and MTV would be playing the latest trash music. I would change it to C.M.T. and get ragged on. 

M.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 22, 2016)

Nobody gives a flying fuck about MTV. That's why they do shit like this. And nobody still gives a flying fuck.


----------

